# pretend honey



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

My daughter was given a few full honey bears ,,,, the wife was going to use some from one of the bears ,,,, and asked ? whats blended honey ?????
She looked farther on the lable and it said
"" Blend of PURE HONEY & SYRUP""

on the back in the 
Ingredients : High fructose syrup , Honey
that means over half is syrup 
Then we tasted it ,,,, NO HONEY TASTE ,,at all
the brand is
VIENZA ORCHARD 
PRODUCT OF,, INDIA 
distrbuted by CLS, LLC Minneapolis mn 55428

my daughter was so mad ,,,, even today she shes still steamed up about it ... 
 now she calls it pretend honey
she asked her kids if they wanted a pretend honey sandwich 
the kid


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

At least she was "given" them and didn't have to pay any money for the junk.

Par for the course, though. Just like most "maple syrup" on the shelves is HFCS. It's always interesting when people taste real honey (or real maple syrup) and are surprised that is isn't just "sweet" but has FLAVOR!


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Our government allows a percentage of 'honey' to be corn syrup.

Some imported 'honey' has been detected with levels of corn syrup so high that it violates US law.

If I recall correctly "100% pure honey" can still have 30% corn syrup in it.


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

ET1 SS said:


> If I recall correctly "100% pure honey" can still have 30% corn syrup in it.


Seriously?!? What a drag! You can't even trust labels anymore. I thought that was the point of the ingredient list...


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Buy local straight from the producer, if there's any way at all you can get it. And honey ships pretty easily, so I'd be surprised if you can't get it.

If I get sloppy "producing" my honey, then the most you're going to get in there is some wax or a bee wing or leg ... not some chemical or corn syrup.


----------



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

If she had payed for honey and got that crap ,,, that manager would have got tore up ,,,, and she would have her money back in her hand ,,, this girl likes ripping them a new -------
the kid


----------

